# weak pastern



## pitx (Oct 28, 2007)

can a weak pastern be corrected? how? (the dog is 6 mos. old and has a minor case of weak pastern)
tnx guys


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

pitx said:


> can a weak pastern be corrected? how? (the dog is 6 mos. old and has a minor case of weak pastern)
> tnx guys


Hi Pitx

Could you please post photos of the dogs from the side and directly front & rear view.

Has the dog always been this way since pup? 
Has the dog injured him/herself? 
How does the dog hold it head? 
Does the dog walk like its beat (not saying you beat your dog it is sometime a position a dog will walk in)?

I need to know exactly what is going on. 
So we might be able to give some advice

Deb


----------



## pitx (Oct 28, 2007)

ahh, he did get injured 3 weeks ago.. got in to a fight with my other dog... X rays were clear, no signs of broken bones.. just a laceration on his right pastern (the weak pastern), it was sutured, it is now closed and ok... he had a straight pastern till about 2 weeks ago... maybe 3 or 4 not really sure... he holds his head high like he normally does, his gaiting is ok....when he is stacked, you can barely notice the weak pastern, especially from the front, but in the side, you will notice that the other pastern is much more straiht/erect.The vet told me to give calcium supplements, But can weak pasterns be corrected? his food bowl is elevated and I have no Idea why It weakend.... the other pastern seems ok... I actually show the dog, and ah, are weak pasterns major faults? just curious because his show days might be over... hope not, his only 6 mos.... tnx........


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

Well I'm leaning towards it not be a nutritional thing in your case and more likely a genetic issue or injury related because it is only on one side. X-rays just like in humans don't show everything. So an MRI may give you more info about what is going on if it is an injury

Yes, sometimes it is nutritional and can be fixed with higher quality food and sometimes vets do give supplements to help. Once growth plates close if it was a nutritional thing it can not be fixed with better food and supplements

here is the breed standard
http://www.apbtconformation.com/ukcstandard.htm

You can show him after all there is no perfect dog but if this is a genetic issue I wouldn't breed him


----------



## pitx (Oct 28, 2007)

ahh tnx.. it might be nutrional... hmm..... I do give him breeders Beef pro Puppy (not sure if you have it in your area, I'm in the philippines) which has 32% protein Mixed with Sawdust(sawdust is Exess ground meat from the butcher shop, it is pretty much a mixture of pork ground, beef ground, and some ground bone) about 1 1/2 - 2 Tablespoonfulls of sawdust. Now I give him Calcium Carbonate once daily (has about 200 mg elemental Ca).. tnx.......:thumbsup:
any suggestions? tnx guys.....


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

pitx said:


> ahh, he did get injured 3 weeks ago.. got in to a fight with my other dog... X rays were clear, no signs of broken bones.. just a laceration on his right pastern (the weak pastern), it was sutured, it is now closed and ok... he had a straight pastern till about 2 weeks ago... maybe 3 or 4 not really sure... he holds his head high like he normally does, his gaiting is ok....when he is stacked, you can barely notice the weak pastern, especially from the front, but in the side, you will notice that the other pastern is much more straiht/erect.The vet told me to give calcium supplements, But can weak pasterns be corrected? his food bowl is elevated and I have no Idea why It weakend.... the other pastern seems ok... I actually show the dog, and ah, are weak pasterns major faults? just curious because his show days might be over... hope not, his only 6 mos.... tnx........


Well, it is fixable 
Most of the time when one leg is weakened (pastern) it is due to the Metacarpals, in between the carpals (wrist) & digits (foot). A ligament has been stretched. 
Just like in a human when we get shinsplints (?) we have to rest them.

I agree with your vet on Calicum but I also recommend a few more then that
- Vit D
- Gluciomine
- Magnisium
- Estra C 
- Calicum 
All of these will work together to open each other up so the dog gets the nutritional value of all of them.

I also suggest putting ice wrap or ice bucket for the leg for about 10 minutes then take it off wait 5 minutes and then put a warm wrap around it. (if you do not have a heating pad you can take a towel get it wet and put it in the microwave for 3 minutes) wrap the leg for 10 minutes. 
You want to reduce swelling in the tissue which you might not be seeing. 
I also lastly recommend not allowing the dog to run for long peroids, or taking the dog on long walks for at least 3 weeks. Keep it to a minimum so the tissue can relax and work itself out.

Deb


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

pitx said:


> ahh tnx.. it might be nutrional... hmm..... I do give him breeders Beef pro Puppy (not sure if you have it in your area, I'm in the philippines) which has 32% protein Mixed with Sawdust(sawdust is Exess ground meat from the butcher shop, it is pretty much a mixture of pork ground, beef ground, and some ground bone) about 1 1/2 - 2 Tablespoonfulls of sawdust. Now I give him Calcium Carbonate once daily (has about 200 mg elemental Ca).. tnx.......:thumbsup:
> any suggestions? tnx guys.....


I have never heard of that dog food. Does it have a brand name or is that it? 
I tried looking it up but could not find. Could you post a link to its website.

Thank you

Deb


----------



## pitx (Oct 28, 2007)

ahh... this was when he was 5 mos old, about 2 weeks prior to the accident... well it looks like he had it before the accident... check out his right pastern.... that is pretty much how it looks like today... the other pastern is much more straight....the only differnce now is that he is bigger...thicker if I may add...hehehe...anyways, he is happy and healthy, just inquiring about the pastern for show issues/purposes....










what do you think? weak pastern? tnx guys...........


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

pitx said:


> ahh... this was when he was 5 mos old, about 2 weeks prior to the accident... well it looks like he had it before the accident... check out his right pastern.... that is pretty much how it looks like today... the other pastern is much more straight....the only differnce now is that he is bigger...thicker if I may add...hehehe...anyways, he is happy and healthy, just inquiring about the pastern for show issues/purposes....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it was there prior to the accident .. it is genetics and it is hard to fix them 
Just allow the dog to grow and see what happens.

But I highly suggest the vitamins

Deb


----------



## pitx (Oct 28, 2007)

geisthexe said:


> I have never heard of that dog food. Does it have a brand name or is that it?
> I tried looking it up but could not find. Could you post a link to its website.
> 
> Thank you
> ...


 it is breeders choice - Beef pro Puppy... I'm not sure if it is available overseas though...


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

pitx said:


> it is breeders choice - Beef pro Puppy... I'm not sure if it is available overseas though...


Breeders Choice = Different products they carry

- Avoderm
- Active Care 
- Advance Pet Diet 
- Pinnacle Holistic
- Health food for dogs

Locations 
I checked a few states and you can pick it up at PetSmart

Best of luck and a pretty good choice of food for you dog

Deb

Off to Schutzhund Training .. Be Back later :thumbsup:


----------

